# Eclipse Plugin Dateihandling



## Hondo16 (20. Jan 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Frage im bezug auf Java Plugins.

Ich habe ein Plugin geschrieben, welches eine Config-Datei im xml-schema einliest und diese verabeitet. Die Configdatei liegt im root-Verzeichnis im Ordner Configuration. Bisher gab es immer nur eine Config-Datei mit einem festen Namen, die ich aufgerufen habe. Nun möchte ich aber gern den Config-ordner nach Dateien mit der Endung .config durchsuchen und jede einzelne Datei verarbeiten.

Leider habe ich bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden einen Ordner zu durchsuchen, vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen.

Hier ist mein bisheriger Code

```
File configurationFile = inputFile.getLocation().removeLastSegments(1).append("Configuration/My.config").toFile();
           if(configurationFile.exists())
           {
                  //Verarbeitung			
           }
```


----------



## Koringar (20. Jan 2010)

Hi,

setze ein File auf den Pfad des Ordners.

```
File ordner = new File("configuration")
//Oder in deinen Fall müsste
File configurationFile = inputFile.getLocation().removeLastSegments(1).append("Configuration").toFile();
//auch gehen
```

Dann machste eine kurze Prüfung ob das File ein Ordner ist und lässt dir die Dateinamen wieder geben die in den Ordner liegen.

```
if(ordner.isDirectory){
   //Damit haste alle Dateien die in dem Ordner liegen, oder eher die Namen dazu ;)
   String[] childs = order.list();
}
```


----------



## Hondo16 (21. Jan 2010)

hat super geklappt, Dankeschön!!!


----------

